# Wet chicken



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Totally *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Tony got his holiday bath...

He look's good Dee. My boy Shiloh is going through a serious molt right now and look's horrible, even lost some crest feathers...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! He is so cute,even when he is wet!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Tony sure knows how to sport his wet look quite well!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Tony is very cute with his post bath look. I love the look he gives you in that 3rd pic!

"Make sure you get my good side, Mom!"*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL, Tony does look like a wet rooster and very cute with those spikes!


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Hahaha I love a wet chicken!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Tony got his holiday bath...

He look's good Dee. My boy Shiloh is going through a serious molt right now and look's horrible, even lost some crest feathers...

Click to expand...

Aw, poor little guy. Tony loves his showers. He always gives me "the shower dance" 


nuxi said:



Awww! He is so cute,even when he is wet!

Click to expand...

Hehe, thanks!


aluz said:



Tony sure knows how to sport his wet look quite well! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, ma'am 


jean20057 said:



Tony is very cute with his post bath look. I love the look he gives you in that 3rd pic!

"Make sure you get my good side, Mom!"

Click to expand...

Yes, that's exactly what he was thinking! 


Jedikeet said:



LOL, Tony does look like a wet rooster and very cute with those spikes!

Click to expand...

Hehe, I think so too!


chirper said:



Very cute 

Click to expand...

Thank you 


justmoira said:



Hahaha I love a wet chicken!

Click to expand...

He is a hoot, lol!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Tony is a rascal, even in the bath! 

He looks hilarious and actually rather furry instead of feathered after his little spray-off :laugh:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha look at him all delighted with himself! 
I love how happy they are after their baths 

I love that he still has plenty of plumage and that the 'shaving' didn't go ahead!!!!. (Haha that comment after his second great escape always makes me laugh  )


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha! Funny And cute!*


----------

